# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Ano novo aquário...

## António A Silva

:Olá:  a todos,

              Início em 10 - 01 - 2008 ( última alteração em Março 2011 )

- Aquário  C145 x L70 x A65 com durso exterior ao aquário
- Rocha viva 60 quilos, mais ou menos
- Areia viva de 12 a 14 cm de altura 130 quilos
- 1 x Resun Wave maker 15000 L/H multicontrolador
- 1 Vortech 40 
- Fundo em preto, a ficar coberto com alga coralina                                     

- Sump C120 x  L45 x A45
- Aquecedores 3 x 300 W
- Escumador AquaC 1000
- Sicce 8400 litros
- pH/ORP 803  
- Bomba de retorno Aquaclear 110 - 4500 L/H
- Controlador de temperatura " OSAKA " ligado a 
- Chiller de 1cv
- Reactor antifosfatos DIY
- Reactor de carvão DIY
- Reactor de Calk DIY
- Reactor de calcio DIY
- CO2 garrafa 10 Kg
- Controlador de nivel de água Tunze



- Refúgio C35xL70xA80 (queda por gravidade para o aquário)
- Aragonite 30kg 
- Areia viva 30Kg
- Rocha Viva retirada do aquário 15 Kg
- Caulerpa, chaetomorfa 

- Calha 2X250w  14000 K
- 2xT5 de 54w   10000 K
- 2xT5 de 54w actinicas
- 1xt8 de 20w (no refúgio )

- 6 Pseudoanthias
- 2 wrasse
- 1 Naso Literatus
- 1 Acanthurus Pyrophherus
- 1 Ctenochaetus Striatus
- 1 Labroides dimidiatus
- 1 Paracanthurus hepatus 
- 1 Chaetodermis penicililigerus
- 2 Chromis viridris
- 2 Salaria
- 1 Zebrassomas Flavensces
- 1 Zebrassomas Scopas
- 1 Pseudocromis bicolor
- 1 Pterosynchiropus Splendidus
- 2 Palhaço
- 1 Peixe Folha
- 1 Chelmon Rostratus 
- 1 Chelmon Rostratus 
- 2 Lysmata Amboinensis
- 2 Lysmata Debelius
- 6 Seticaudatas 
- 1 Ofiuro branco

- Tridacna maxima
- Montiporas
- Acrporas
- Pociloporas
- Styloporas
- Porites 
- Lobophyllia corymbosa
- Catalaphyllia jardinei
- Protopalytho
- Pachyclavularia
- Euphylia divisa
- Sinularia
- Actinodiscus
- Zoanthus


- Euplicas
- Nassarios
- Ermitas patas azuis
- Ermitas patas brancas
- Ermitas patas vermelhas
- ...

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
de serralharia já está, a seguir pinturas...

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
a pedra mármore também já cá está, naturalmente veio, foi, voltou, regressou e mais uma e outra, enfim, finalmente cá em casa com os furos como eu queria.
E também aqui fica o registo da colocação dos tubos, pedir ajuda a amigos para coloca-lo no sitio, pequenos retoques na pintura e está quase... :SbOk:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
a sump quase arrumada e enquanto espero pelas madeiras aqui vai mais umas fotos

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
mais alguns corais

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
e pronto, espero que tenha contrubuído com alguma coisa. Agora que já está quase com 5 meses, nota-se uma boa evolução, dentro em breve colocarei novas fotos da sua maturidade.

Abraço
António

----------


## João A Alves

Boas

Sim estás a ir no bom caminho, está com muito bom aspecto.
O móvel  ficou giro, fica logo com outra cara.
Reparei que tens 2 Resun, trabalham bem? Fazem barulho?

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, realmente está 5 ´*  :Pracima:  



Somente não gosto de ver a parede da coluna seca, mas com o tempo vai ficar camuflada com a alga coralina,etc...


 :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Boas António

O aquário esta muito bom. :Pracima:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,
João, é mesmo, com a madeira no sitio fica totalmente diferente , quem o viu e quem o vê... estou muito satisfeito com as resun até ver nada a apontar, pelo contrário. Concordo contigo Filipe, realmente a coluna seca podia ter ficado mais estreita... mas sabes como é, os cálculos...também tinha pensado, como alguns colegas têm, fazer os furos na parede de tráz mas tive medo de retirar resistência ao aquário. Mas a verdade é que já está quase coberto na totalidade e com alguns corais daqueles que parecem relva... está a ficar bom. Aos demais um muito obrigado.

Abraço
 António

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, ok porreiro!


Então a ver se depois mais tarde metes mais umas fotos actualizadas  :SbSalut:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas António

Ok, obrigado pela informação acerca das Resun.
Agora força nisso.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
conforme prometido... aqui vai umas fotos meio ano depois.

Abra;o
Antonio

----------


## António A Silva

acho que estou no bom caminho, embora me tenha apercebido de mais erros, no geral nao esta mal...

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Antonio

Entao como esta o aquario? Gostei muito do teu aquario, apesar de nao gosta apenas da madeira vesse um bom projecto.
Actualizacoes ha?
Olha uma pergunta como se tem dado o teu Ptereleotris Evides? em questao de comida que que lhe das?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
O aqua está a evoluir muito bem, para já não tenho tido problemas, só posso dizer que me tem corrido bem.
O Evides... nada a assinalar come de tudo não incomoda niguém, nenhum peixe o chateia, excelente. Tem a sua forma de nadar que é quase em pé, cerca de 45º, muito atractivo, faz a sua marca em diferença.
Abraço
António

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> ,
> O aqua está a evoluir muito bem, para já não tenho tido problemas, só posso dizer que me tem corrido bem.
> O Evides... nada a assinalar come de tudo não incomoda niguém, nenhum peixe o chateia, excelente. Tem a sua forma de nadar que é quase em pé, cerca de 45º, muito atractivo, faz a sua marca em diferença.
> Abraço
> António


LOL o meu nao anda assim!! pode ser que inda esteja invergonhado, e em questao de comer ele nao é muito de se jogar a comida desgalgado mas vai comendo, obrigado antonio.
Continuaçao de um bom projecto.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas António!

Tens de colocar fotos mais recentes do aqua, pois ele merece e muito a meu ver,  :Pracima:  


Quero ver esses c.marinhos o mais rápido possível!  :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço  :SbSalut:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,
pois é Filipe, mais umas fotos.
O problema é que vou mudar de casa daqui a 10 ou 15 dias  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  depois é que vai ser, mais um trabalhão...



Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,

mais 3

Abraço
António

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Estive a ver o teu tópico e fiquei com uma dúvida:

A partir de onde é feita a entrada de água no refúgio?

José Ferreira

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  ,

respondi por mp para não encher, mas se acharem que era mais útil por aqui não há crise :SbOk:  

Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

Agora que já está tudo mudado e prontinho é mais fácil  :yb624: .

Que trabalheira... mas pronto já está tudo mudadinho, com talvez 2 mesitos a trabalhar aqui ficão as fotos:

----------


## António A Silva

mais umas


Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Soares

E uma geral?
Não vi, só se me escapou no meio das fotos  :Smile: 

Ando a estudar layouts.

Abraço

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

Queria agradecer aqui publicamente ao Rogério que além de me ajudar com o equipamento me deu vários frag`s  :Palmas: 

A foto do geral amanhã, está prometido.

Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

aqui fica umas fotos do aqua inteiro. 

a alga coralina também já começa a crescer no vidro.

Abraço
António

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  António

Parabéns pelo magnífico sistema  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Boa noite António,

Parabéns, é caso para dizer quem corre por gosto não cansa...  :Palmas: 

Abraço

Miguel Pereira

----------


## Pedro Soares

Está porreiro  :Smile: 

Continua o bom trabalho.

Abraço

----------


## marcoferro

Parabens...
confesso que quando vi a fabricação achei um pouco estranho ,  :yb624: 
depois de montado vi que ficou bem legal , o movel ta muito bacana também...

sucesso!!!
abraço

----------


## João Seguro

o Layout ficou muito porreiro  :Wink:  e como esse aquário já tem umas boas áreas ainda mais bonito fica. Eu quando fizer um assim também gostava de ter um móvel desse género.. foste tu que montaste ou mandaste fazer tudo? se mandeaste fazer podes dizer onde e se ficou muito caro? abraço e bom trabalho

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  a todos,

é sempre muito bom ler os comentários, sabe sempre bem... especialmente se são positivos,  :Coradoeolhos:  obrigado a todos.

João, as madeiras foram reaporveitadas do movel antigo. O meu grande amigo, carpinteiro, conseguiu emendar as madeiras antigas com as novas dimensões, sinceramente nem sei como é possivel porque não se nota nadinha. 

Naturalmente te posso fornecer o contacto, por MP, a ti ou mais alguém que precise, naturalmente. Só tem um se não, ele mora no Sobral Monte Agraço. Mas acho que vale a pena.

Abraço
António

----------


## João Seguro

Se puderes então manda os contactos sff que quando for avançar com o projecto já sei a quem ligar  :Wink:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  a todos,

mais uma fotozita do aqua em geral para actualizar.

Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

nem tinha reparado que esta última foto ficou neste estado... :Icon Cry: 

estou a preparar mais fotos da evolução nomeadamente dos cavalos marinhos   :Coradoeolhos:  está quase.

Só queria saber a opinião... tenho algumas alterações, por exemplo, a luz, peixes, mais alguns corais, etc. Como será melhor? altero na 1ª pagina ou faço agora a seguir aqui?

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

António, é um processo evolutivo, logo faz todo o sentido que faças aqui a actualização...
Eventualmente, serão poucas as pessoas que voltem atrás para ver o teu 1º post, pois o que se quer ver são sempre as últimas novidades.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Loureiro

olá, reparei que tens dois zebrasomas, introduziste os dois de uma vez ou não, pois dizem que se tem de  introduzir 3 ou mais de uma vez, eles dão-se bem? a minha pergunta deve-se ao facto de ter um e queria outro.obrigado :Olá:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

Sim Pedro tens razão, mas acabei por actualizar a 1ª página e escrever aqui tb  :yb624: .

Rui, foi um erro colocar os dois, na altura não sabia e andaram à porrada muito tempo mas agora não me arrendo estão os dois muito bem, aliás há um mêm mais ou menos comprei outro mas um scopas. Também levou pancada durante uma semana, curiosamente o mais pequeno batia-lhe muito mais. Agora são todos amiguinhos mas existe claramente uma hierarquia.

-Fiz um upgrade:

- alterei para uma calha de  2X250W de 14000
- controldador de temperatura   OSAKA ll 
- pH/ORP 803
- reactor de calcio DIY
- CO2  garrafa de 10kg
-  retirei alguma rocha para ter mais espaço para os corais, mesmo assim não fiquei satisfeito, sem duvida que os reeff plates são o ideal.
- mais alguns frags 
- 1 zebrassomas scopas
- 1 magnifica
- 1 goby

A seguir vão as fotozitas... :SbOk: 

Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

queria partilhar estas fotos...

----------


## António A Silva

mais estas

----------


## António A Silva

e mais uma do geral




Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  António

Gostei do que vi  :Palmas:  :Palmas: ,o teu sistema continua òptimo  :yb677: .
Que tal se porta o teu "Dinossauro"?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Jorge,

o gajo está excelente  :SbSourire:  nada pelo aqua todo e arrasta a superficie do areão o que é impecavel pq faz com que fique branquinho e só aparece em torno de 3 a 4 dias e volta a desaparecer.

Abraço
António

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Antonio. :Olá: 

O aquario esta a compor-se  :SbOk: .

Os frags que levaste estão bem grandes, tens que passar por cá, ainda não viste depois da grande mudança. :SbSourire2: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

É verdade Rogério, especialmente aquele da foto nº 4 está assombrosamente bonito, um verde amarelo excelente.

Pena foi a temperatura... não se pode ter tudo, as 2X250w fazem os corais muito mais bonitos mas o calor fez-me perder 4 peixinhos este Verão. Já está decidido antes da próxima estação vou comprar um chiller. 

Estive a ver um na Avipeixe SUN SUN 450w por 350 euros, acho que vai ser esse mesmo.

Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

depois de visitar o grande Carlos decidi que tinha de fazer alguma coisa pelo meu   :yb624:  não é sempre assim?

Retirei a caixa seca e acho que ficou muito mais bonito, pelo menos deu um grande trabalhão.  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,





Abraço
António

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

essa azul foi a última aquisição, se se der tão como o resto talvez continue com sorte.

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Deixa-me ajudar-te...




























Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

Acho que ficou muito giro.  :Wink:  Os corais estão com óptimo aspecto !

----------


## Alexandre George

Os corais estão aparentando uma ótima saúde!

Sucesso com o Reef!  :SbOk2:

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

ver se consigo colocar este video  :SbSourire2: 

&#x202a;Aquário do Oriente&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Deixa-me ajudar-te...



tens que escrever '*[*' + '*yt*' + '*]*' + '*eqOe91TXZT0*' + '*[*'  + '*/yt*' + '*]*'

Claro que sem os simbolos de '+' e sem as plicas.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António A Silva

001.jpg002.jpg003.jpg004.jpg005.jpg006.jpg007.jpg008.jpg009.jpg

----------


## António A Silva

Olá a todos,

amigo Pedro ajuda-me lá outra vez please  :yb620:  ... sou mesmo nabo nisto.

Abraço
António

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Um layout bem mais baixo do que tinhas! Parece-me... tá fixe!
Devias evitar de colocar fotos em attachment... pois assim esgotarás a tua conta e impedes que visitantes não registados vejam as fotos...



















Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

muito bonito

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Já passei algumas horas em frente a este aquário e posso dizer que é simplesmente mágnifico!

Tamanhos XXL tanto nos corais como nos peixes que podiam perfeitamente ir para o Peso Pesado da SIC!

Muitos parabéns não só pelo aqua, mas pela tua disponibilidade, vontade de ajudar e ensinar 

 :Pracima:

----------


## António A Silva

Boa noite,

obrigado pelos comentários  :Smile:  a verdade é que quando tentamos ajudar aprendemos sempre mais qualquer coisa. 

Sempre disponivel no pouco que sei.

Abraço
António

----------

